# K04-001 180tt quattro



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

Over weekend my stock turbo blew i tried searching to get clear answer and I cannot find... Will a k04-001 bolt in as a direct swap into a 2000 Audi tt 180hp quattro... I contacted apr for their k04-001 and they said it wont fit, ecs tuning says it's a direct bolt on...

Any help greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A 001 is a direct bolt on for a FWD mk4 (Jetta, GTi, TT, ect.).

I could be wrong on some of this but you would need to swap:

(all these items off a TT 225hp)
exhaust manifold
downpipe
turbo (K04-023)
related turbo lines
turbo inlet pipe
intercooler piping and intake manifold (unless you go custom)
Software for a K04

Unless you buy these items used and DIRT cheap it will be much cheaper to get a simple bolt on bigger turbo kit like a T3/T4 setup.

I think CTS, PagParts, Kinetic and Force Fed all make kits for our cars that folks on here have used. The starting price is around $3k IIRC and you can sail it all the way up to 10k if you so desire.

If you weren't really committed to spending that much cash for a power upgrade maybe just replace your stock turbo with another one- just do not buy from Ebay.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*According to this, a K04-001 is a direct bolt on...*

http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2008/02/kkk-turbos-k03-k03s-k04-etc.html


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The K04-001 is footprint identical to the K03 that is on your 2000 180hp 1.8T, so yes, it'll work just fine.


----------



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

*placed order*

Placed the order for the kit time will tell


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> The K04-001 is footprint identical to the K03 that is on your 2000 180hp 1.8T, so yes, it'll work just fine.


I thought the K04-001 exhaust housing was a down-facing 4 bolt configuration like a FWD mk4 ?

The driveshaft would be in the way of this configuration on a 180Q I believe?


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

www.frankenturbo.com if your replacing it you might as well go nuts. my friend had one in a jetta and said he dynoed it at 270 hp and 290 tq. he used a eurojet side mount intercooler because thats what they recomend but unfortunatly for us TT owners they dont make that(or at least not to my knowledge)


----------



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

*downpipe*

stock k03 in now has down facing 4 bolt flange


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I thought the K04-001 exhaust housing was a down-facing 4 bolt configuration like a FWD mk4 ?
> 
> The driveshaft would be in the way of this configuration on a 180Q I believe?


the K04-001 =/ K04-02X (225) 

The -001 is a direct replacement for the K03s


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Audi Boy TT said:


> www.frankenturbo.com if your replacing it you might as well go nuts. my friend had one in a jetta and said he dynoed it at 270 hp and 290 tq. he used a eurojet side mount intercooler because thats what they recomend but unfortunatly for us TT owners they dont make that(or at least not to my knowledge)


If you have a 180 you prolly only have 1 IC and the EJ will work just nicely.

I believe the IC's are the same physically on the twin setup and that its just mounting brackets that are different, as I recall a call to EJ will get you one IC for both sides.


----------



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

*suprise in muffler*

Started working on TT today...... took muffler off i hear kink kink......found this lurking in the muffler....  not looking good


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

andrew.bator said:


> Started working on TT today...... took muffler off i hear kink kink......found this lurking in the muffler....  not looking good


 uhh..... Is that what i think it is? Tell me thats not the compressor from your turbo...:what:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

epic destruction!

I didn't know that was even possible...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, is it even running?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> uhh..... Is that what i think it is? Tell me thats not the compressor from your turbo...:what:


 Nope, turbine wheel :laugh: 

Look like he over spun the turbo and the shaft took a dump


----------



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

*"fireworks"*


----------



## 1fasTT (May 17, 2008)

andrew.bator said:


> Over weekend my stock turbo blew i tried searching to get clear answer and I cannot find... Will a k04-001 bolt in as a direct swap into a 2000 Audi tt 180hp quattro... I contacted apr for their k04-001 and they said it wont fit, ecs tuning says it's a direct bolt on...
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


 What dis your car do when your turbo blew? I might have a similar problem on my tt


----------

